# Starboard vs. plastic cutting board



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I was thinking about making a little assembly that would mount in the cockpit that would hold my removable shifter handle. I want it to be white plastic. Starboard seemed like an obvious choice. But, being the cheapskate that I am, I wondered if I could just grab a white cutting board out of the kitchen and chop it up. The starboard would cost twice as much as a new plastic cutting board, but, I would use so little material, it wouldn't make much difference. So, to my question: Would the plastic cutting board degrade significantly enough in the sun that it would be a bad choice? Material scientists and cheapskates please chime in (especially cheapskate material scientists).


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Yes, the uv will destroy the cutting board pretty quick. I am also a cheapskate. I buy starboard scraps off eBay for a lot less than what you can buy in a marine store.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-WHITE-KING-STARBOARD-CUT-TO-YOUR-SIZE-FREE-SHIPPING-WITH-3-SQ-FT-ORDER-/221019557696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3375cacf40


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

I agree with Tim. It is very easy and cheap to buy starboard scraps from a cabinet maker on eBay. You will be glad you did. 

Tod


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Barq;
Ya might look at home store, white plastic "boards" or panels. I use a lot of it in remodeling and it is great where super strength isn't needed. I have a pile of 1/2" scraps left that will be perfect for instrument panels, access hole covers, etc.
I might even make a dorado 'box' from it. Cockpit tables, hatch boards and small cabinets are not out of the equation, either.
The better, named product is somewhat better quality than "no-name" stuff at box stores, but for non-structural, should be OK. Use the special glue and ya can machine, saw, rout and sand just fine. 
HTH,
Paul


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Buy it from Interstate Plastics. Much cheaper than West!


----------



## Zac Penn (Aug 6, 2013)

I am a plastic fabricator and have some 1/4" black King Starboard material drops. If this thickness would work for you I can send some to you for shipping cost. If you want to get real fancy and try your hand at welding I can include some King Starboard welding rod as well


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me how destructive sunshine can be.


----------

